# Mould on Ham



## Dannymac1960 (Dec 17, 2021)

placed a leg of gammon in brine for the required 4 days per pound, smoked it for 24 hours and then left it in the fridge for a week. When I took it out of the fridge I noticed mould on it. Can I save the joint or should I dump it and try again Thanking you in advance


----------



## Alsta (Dec 17, 2021)

I don't know much on the lines of brining, but if that was mold, then I would toss it. I'd rather be safe then sorry.
Trust me, I'd be crying a river of tears doing so, but That's what I would do


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 17, 2021)

I have no answer for you but I think indaswamp can help you, if he doesnt chime in maybe try and pm him, wouldn't toss it just yet.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

You're fine...just trim back the moldy part and eat the rest...


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Alternatively, you could scrub with vinegar and a brush, rinse, let it air dry, then slice and eat...


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Couple rules to live by...
If it is red, it is dead....red mold is toxic and can kill you. Never eat anything that has red mold on it.

If it is black, throw it out...black mold has very deep roots into the meat and can produce toxins. Best not to eat it and throw it out.

Most white molds are fine. Exception being fuzzy white/grey mold which can produce a mild toxin, while it won't kill you can cause stomach ache. The fuzzy mold can grow tall....you will know it when you see it.....

Most green molds are a strain of penecillium and while it won't harm you, can leave a bitter nasty taste. Exception being light green mold which is fine...it is penecillium salamii, a common salami mold in Italy.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Good read:
https://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/drying/mold-culture-dry-curing-meats-ze0z1511zdeh

Another option is to dip or spray a potassium sorbate solution on the meat to prevent mold growth, which is done on commercial bacon production.


----------



## Dannymac1960 (Dec 18, 2021)

Thank you. I will scrub it with vinigar, cook it, try it myself before serving Xmas day if I do not end up withh stomach ache or any other symptons


----------



## Dannymac1960 (Dec 18, 2021)

I will let you know what happens


----------

